# Ammo at Dick's



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Stopped by Dick's the other day to try to find some .22lr (I was laughed at, haha). The guy said he thinks the warehouse is hoarding a bunch and is going to send it out for Black Friday. He also said all other ammo would be on sale. So if you're looking for some .22lr (or other) and care to fight the Black Friday crowds (might be a good time for open carry  jk), you might be able to get your hands on some. 

Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are still looking fer some 22, a member on the gun forum had some at decent prices.....http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?13910-22-ammo-for-sale&highlight=22+ammo


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jason said:


> If you are still looking fer some 22, a member on the gun forum had some at decent prices.....http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showthread.php?13910-22-ammo-for-sale&highlight=22+ammo


Thanks for the heads up, man!


----------



## makotuna (May 22, 2013)

Dick's black friday ad has already been posted on the web. 525 Remington gold for $ 20 and Independence 5.56 for $7

http://www.slickguns.com/product/dicks-sporting-goods-black-friday-2013-ad-scan


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

For black Friday at Dicks, all ammo is buy one, get one 25% off. The last few years, it was buy one get one half off.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've Got some .22LR steel ammo 5 bucks a box of 50 count...A few boxes,dont really need to sell it, I just have it..


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

22 prices still piss me off, as do the resellers feeding the frenzy and keeping the bs going. Rest assured all the 22lr bought on black Friday will be for sale at double the price on black Friday afternoon. Turds.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

makotuna said:


> Dick's black friday ad has already been posted on the web. 525 Remington gold for $ 20 and Independence 5.56 for $7
> 
> http://www.slickguns.com/product/dicks-sporting-goods-black-friday-2013-ad-scan


 
*Do they have the 3 box limit on ammo like Walmart? The Walmart out in GB has a one box limit on .22 but it doesn't matter because they never have it.*


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Do they have the 3 box limit on ammo like Walmart? The Walmart out in GB has a one box limit on .22 but it doesn't matter because they never have it.*


Dicks does have a 1 box of 500 limit on .22 ammo. They do get shipments of it pretty often, you won't get laughed at if you ask for it.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd sell all my .22's before I'd walk into that anti-gun owner, bow to political pressure, POS of a sporting goods store. I've never stepped foot in it and never will.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

DLo said:


> I'd sell all my .22's before I'd walk into that anti-gun owner, bow to political pressure, POS of a sporting goods store. I've never stepped foot in it and never will.


What makes them anti-gun owner? Not trying to be smart ass, just wondering.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

DLo said:


> I'd sell all my .22's before I'd walk into that anti-gun owner, bow to political pressure, POS of a sporting goods store. I've never stepped foot in it and never will.


What he said + 1.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

camperguy73 said:


> What makes them anti-gun owner? Not trying to be smart ass, just wondering.


I think they stopped selling EBRs during that last panic.
BUT, at least they still sell hunting guns and ammo. Some stores have stopped selling guns altogether.
I've only been in there once for ammo during their grand opening but wouldn't hesitate to go if they had a good deal.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

As a knee jerk reaction after the Sandy Hook shooting they pulled all their black rifles, even .22's. Now that says one of two things to me. Either they blame the yahoos that buy these weapons for these kinds of shootings OR they just don't have the backbone to take a pro-sportsman position, like Wal-Mart and Academy did, they bowed to the political pressure. Either way, I don't need anything that they carry, I wouldn't go in that store if they were giving away cases of ammo.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

How dare a business do as they please with "their business".......They are not missing you they are plenty busy, and do fine without the haters...lol.... they do have some cool stuff though. Check into the other places ya'll support and I am sure you can find something u don't agree with and just stay home and be grumpy..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

DLo said:


> I'd sell all my .22's before I'd walk into that anti-gun owner, bow to political pressure, POS of a sporting goods store. I've never stepped foot in it and never will.


 Put me on the call list for them .22's if get rid of them


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

DLo said:


> I'd sell all my .22's before I'd walk into that anti-gun owner, bow to political pressure, POS of a sporting goods store. I've never stepped foot in it and never will.


+1 :yes: nothing they have do I need, and will get it someplace else when needed


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

While I respect everyone's opinions, I agree with flukedaddy. You'll find something to disagree about with almost anyone, and the people who work at the store (who may or may not agree with what the corporate office does) still need to make money. So I'd say, if they've got a good deal on some ammo (or whatever), why not take advantage? I'm sure for every gun owner who chooses not to shop there, there are 100 libs lining up to buy yoga pants... So go buy some ammo just to make 'em uncomfortable 

I will say, though, that they make it damn near impossible to find what guns they carry on their website. It must be their dirty little secret


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

While I am NOT a black gun enthusiast...I am Pro Gun....I take the same stand as the professional guides/tv show makers have....When Pennsylvania was having their Outdoor Expo this year, the organizers banned Black guns at the event....95-99 % of the Sportsman pulled out of the expo and it was cancelled....My point is support 
 Pro Gunners and Don't support Anti-Gunners....Keep in mind they will be coming for your guns next.......Or support people that have that on their agenda....I haven't been to Dick's yet and now I never will thanks for the heads up guys.......


----------

